# USB 3.0 Steckkarte mit internen 19 poligen Anschluss ?



## Skulli (6. August 2012)

Hi,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer internen USB 3.0 Karte PCI oder PCIe, welche einen internen 19poligen USB3.0 Anschluss hat. 

Mir geht es da drum, ich habe ein Lian-Li PC-7FN Gehäuse und da wollte ich mir oben den Anschluss tauschen gegen einen Anschluss mit USB3.0.
Das Problem ist eben dass ich auf meinem Mainboard keinen USB3.0 Anschluss intern habe. Die einzige andere Lösung die mir einfällt ist ein Kabel von hinten am Gehäuse an USB3.0 Anschluss nach vorne ziehen mit Adapter dann, aber die Lösung gefällt mir ned wirklich.

Ausserdem bin ich noch auf der Suche nach einer HDD Dockingstation für 2,5 und 3,5 Zoll, welche fest in einen 5,25 Zoll PC Schacht verbaut werden kann.

Kennt da jemand was ?


----------



## muihbuih (6. August 2012)

Einfach mal oben im Preisvergleich suchen, da findest du relativ schnell was du suchst:USB Karte und HDD Dock.


----------



## Skulli (6. August 2012)

Ok das mit der Dockingstation hat sich erledigt. Wird bei mir ein neues Gehäuse, das Cougar Volant. Hat ne Dockingstation integriert. Für den Preis von Rund 60 Euro kann man da echt ned meckern.

Aber zu der USB Sache, hab schon einige Steckkarten gefunden aber keine hat da nen internen 19poligen drauf.


----------



## 7egacy (6. August 2012)

SilverStone Technology Co., Ltd.- EC04


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

Hier. Kannst du bei Mind Factory kaufen.
DeLOCK 89315, 2x USB 3.0, 1x USB 3.0 intern (19-Pin), PCIe x1 | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Skulli (6. August 2012)

Genau das habe ich gesucht, auch wenn die nur einen internen Anschluss haben, aber mehr gibt es wohl nicht.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Threshold (6. August 2012)

Nein mehr gibt es nicht. Wenn du mehr willst musst du mehr von den Karten einbauen.
Das liegt an der Schnittstelle. Die ist nur PCIe 1.0 und die bietet einfach nicht genug Leistung um mehrere Anschlüsse versorgen zu können.


----------



## 7egacy (6. August 2012)

Naja an einem 19 Pin Anschluss finden 2 Anschlüsse Platz. Hinten sind auch nochmal 2. Alle sind gleichzeitig nutzbar. Ergo, müsste es doch theoretisch möglich sein einfach 2x19 Pin zu verbauen und auf die hinten Anschlüsse zu verzichten?!


----------



## Threshold (7. August 2012)

Natürlich ist es theoretisch möglich praktisch macht das aber keiner weil es dafür einfach keine Nachfrage gibt.
Wenn du so eine Karte kaufst bekommst du 2x USB 3 geliefert. Wozu brauchst du denn bitte 4x USB 3 am Case?


----------

